# OC problem



## Badman413 (May 22, 2013)

My specs are below,

i7 3770k ivy bridge
Gigabyte z77x-up7
GTX670 SLI
16GB hyperx 1333mhz
1000W PSU silent pro gold
cooler master 

Im using the gigabyte software ET6 and oced the system to 4.6ghz and tested it on 3dmark11 and the results was lower than stock lol.... whats wrong ?? why isnt my system responding to the OC ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What type of CPU cooler do you have on the CPU?

Temps of the OC'ed and Stock CPU?


----------



## Badman413 (May 22, 2013)

mastercheif u saw my cpu cooler on my other post when u saw the pic of it and u saw the temps as well


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You never said what the cooler was:



> CPU COOLING: Cooler master something like that + other normal 6 fans.


Anyways why are you looking to OC your CPU? Doing so only VOIDs the warranty and really isn't necessary on new CPUs.


----------



## Badman413 (May 22, 2013)

but on my previous motherboard "asus p8z77-pro" when i used to oc to 4.4ghz it used to show a big diff on the 3dmark11 but on my current motherboard when i oc it the results are less ?!..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you post your results of the 3DMark11. Of the before and after please?

Also could you get a before and after shot of your temps?


----------



## Badman413 (May 22, 2013)

yes will do that and will post soon


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You have already posted on this topic, there is no need to have two identical threads going.

Clearly you are ignoring the advice given to you i.e your power supply isn't very good and you don't really know what you are doing please read my guides.

Overclocking software can cause problems, you should overclock manually.

I always overclock but would never use software to do it because it can cause problems.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Overclocking should always be done through the BIOS and not through 3rd party software. I've found that 3rd party software tends to reset the overclock when you reset the PC. I've overclocked my last two PC's (using the BIOS) and had good benchmark results.


----------



## Badman413 (May 22, 2013)

this is my 3dmark11 result NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UP7 score: P15181 3DMarks

Brucelee, i changed the multiplier to x44, Vcore to 1.24v and bclk to 100 thats all i changed.

About the psu i have searched every forum and googled every thread regarding it and every1 says 850W psu is enough and mine is 1000W i really dnt wanna pay 400$ for a better psu with no change in performance ><


----------



## Badman413 (May 22, 2013)

pc crashed into bluescreen so i reseted the bios into optimized defaults sigh.....


----------



## Badman413 (May 22, 2013)

this is the stock results NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UP7 score: P14213 3DMarks as u can see the pyshics and combined score is way lower than 4.4ghz but i cant figure how to make a stable oc without bluescreen crash


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> About the psu i have searched every forum and googled every thread regarding it and every1 says 850W psu is enough and mine is 1000W i really dnt wanna pay 400$ for a better psu with no change in performance ><


You are right that 1000W is fine for your system however you have decided not to check if the brand is high quality.

I'm guessing you never bought the XFX branded PSU I linked in your last thread?


----------



## Badman413 (May 22, 2013)

mastercheif i trust that ur saying that the xfx is better than my psu but the thing is i want to make sure that 100% my psu is causing the low performance i mean i dont wanna buy a new psu and then nothing changes


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Show me a new picture of HWMonitor this time do not download the Pro edition and just the normal software.

You can get it here: HWMonitor CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## Badman413 (May 22, 2013)

here


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your voltages look alright to me but your CPU temp is fairly high.

That would be the case on your lag.

Have you cleaned inside of your case lately?


----------



## Badman413 (May 22, 2013)

yes its clean, this is a pic of when the game is in the background


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Just to reiterate what Mastercheif said, the wattage means something only if the Psu can deliver it which a poor quality Psu cannot do so and even if you saw no immediate change, you would do so in the long run because poor quality psus kill good quality components over time so you would be better off with a good brand and much lower wattage in the long run as psus degrade.

And as everyone is telling you if you are going to overclock using 3rd party software, the system will never run right consistently. We can't help you if you know more than we do. I have never personally over clocked anything, I simply buy what I need and when you see what happens to the components over time, you will learn to do the same because remember the mfgr can tell it was overclocked and your warranties are gone on all components.


----------



## Badman413 (May 22, 2013)

i ddnt use software i oced manually but that ddnt change anything the performance is the ssame, there is something wrong in my system but i cant figure out waat it is


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

No two CPU's/systems will give the same overclocking results. You may only get 4,00ghz from yours where someone else may get 4,5ghz. Overclocking these days is more of a hobby and only shows real improvements in benchmarking and bragging rights. 

First things first we need the model of your CPU cooler, to ascertain if it is effective or not. When last did you redo the thermal paste?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You need to enter the ram timmings manually , enter the ram voltage manually and if your still blue screen increase the cpu voltage.

using 16 GB ram which is totally pointless will not help your overclock.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You said ealier that you used the gigabyte software to overclock, then you said you used the BIOS. which did you do?

Your setting shsould be something like this from within the bios.

OVERCLOCKING MODE - MANUAL
MULTIPLIER - 44
VCORE 1.24 (IF DOESN'T WORK RAISE IT TO THE NEXT AVAILABLE SETTING AND TRY AGAIN)

RAM TIMMINGS - ENTERED MANUALLY
RAM VOLTAGE - START WITH 1.5V
LLC TO MEDIUM OR HIGH

You may need to adjust other settings but these should be fine at the moment, then download real temp or hardware monitor and prime 95 and stress test your system whilst monitoring the temps.

Also make sure your running the latest drivers for your graphics card.

PLEASE READ MY GUIDE ON HOW TO OVERCLOCK AN I2500K THERE ISN'T MUCH DIFFERENCE.


----------



## Badman413 (May 22, 2013)

greenbrucelee i will try ur method to OC and get back to u


----------



## Badman413 (May 22, 2013)

tried with 1.24v , 1.26 , 1.3 all failed...


----------



## Badman413 (May 22, 2013)

i've decided to take my pc to the shop and troubleshoot the hardware by keep switching each part individually untill we find wat part is causing this bottleneck or low performance, what do u guys think of that ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

whats the point in taking it to the shop when we are here and free?

Are you running the latest graphics card drivers?

what cooler are you using?

what do the temps and voltages say in the BIOS?

Like I said earlier running 16GB ram will limit your overclock.


----------



## Badman413 (May 22, 2013)

greenbrucelee my graphic drivers are the latest ones from 2 days ago, i dnt know the name of the cooler, and the temps/voltages are default if i change anyything like Dram v or multiplier it fails so better leave it stock. The point of taking it to the shop is that obviously i have a hardware issue not software so


----------



## Badman413 (May 22, 2013)

those temps are after running prime95 for 5mins


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well that makes sense if you have no hardware yourself to test it with, but we have a hardware forum and you are in it with quite a few experienced members.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

What is the PC like when gaming or for it's intended purpose? I'd never let an overclock worry me that much.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

can you post a picture of your cooler? Your temps should not be that high after 5 minutes of prime with a good cooler.

My temps are not even that high after 6 hours of prime or running IBT at very high which is twice as intensive as prime.


----------

